# Dust on Eyeglasses



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

When I'm working in my shop it seems I have to stop every few minutes and wipe the dust off my eyeglasses. Of course it's worse when I'm working with dust-generating equipment like a sander. I do need a dust collection system, and just today I installed an air filter. I'm not sure that's the total answer though. I'm just wondering if anyone has found a solution for this problem. Is there something you can apply to your glasses to reduce static electricity, or is there some other option I'm overlooking?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I use Parker's Perfect ( http://www.parkersperfect.com/ ) ... it is actually a defogger, but I find it also cuts down on the amount of dust that collects on my glasses and faceshield.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

wipe your glasses down with a dryer sheet, (Not the lenses), then carry the sheet in your pocket.
It won't completely cure the problem but it might help a bit.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

What? You mean that you actually want to see what you are doing in the shop? Next thing, you will probably be measuring twice. LOL

My optometrist gave me Purity Lens Cleaner to reduce the static and I think it helps some, but I would make a dust collection system a MUCH higher priority. Your glasses can be cleaned quickly and easily, not so with your lungs and nasal passages.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Bob, listen to Art! If you don't I can send you some of my medications! The dust on your glasses is a minor issue compared with the dust in your lungs and the damage does not show up right away. And besides I never look at what i'm doing. :0)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I wear "goggles over my glasses when I am in my sanding room. Dust collection and a dust mask is also a priority.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

They make a special kind of eyeglasses for use in such situations. They're not that expensive for a regular pair, I don't know how much extra the prescription would be.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have some Glass, not plastic, bi focals and the dust does not stick as badly as it does to the plastic lenses.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Goggles and dust mask is a must.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I know you Joe….you're the kid in school who pulled the girls' pigtails and put snakes in the teacher's desk drawer. I'm waiting for you to write up a review on those glasses!


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

As a toolmaker that deals with graphite dust every day - I can attest that plastic lens attract dust at a much higher rate that glass lens - Id say that I get twice the use out of glass lens than plastic (due to scratches) My eye doctor hates glass lens as he gets a MUCH higher profit from the plastic lens - I told him if he didn't want to sell me glass lens Id be happy to take my business else where- One word of caution - no matter what type of lens you have be shure to rinse the dust off with tap water BEFORE trying to clean the lens with cleaners and "Lens friendly" cleaning cloths - this will make the lens last longer before scratching


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I use the dryer sheet trick Dallas mentioned. One caution: make it a used one, most of the new ones can make a mess on your glasses. One that's been through the dryer once is very good at reducing the dust.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

In addition to my Jet air filter I use a cheap 20" box fan (Walmart $12.00 or so) and tape a 20" X 20" furnace filter to the back side of it when sanding. Seems to keep the airborne dust at a minimum. Like others I use an anti-fog cleaner on my glasses (free from my optometrist) and a dust mask when sanding or using the table saw.


----------

